# Cardinale:"Voglio vincere, io odio perdere. Organizzazione e sostenibilità".



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:

*Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".

*Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere".
> 
> *In aggiornamento LIVE *



Fatti non pugnette.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere".
> 
> *In aggiornamento LIVE *



Furlani sta già bestemmiando.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Daje Geppetto portaci l'ottava!


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".
> 
> *In aggiornamento LIVE *


.


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Negli studi di skyfo sono in fibrillazione,tra un po' conferenza stampa del capo redazione per tranquillizzare i gobbi.
"Ci ha confidato che vuole vincere...la Conference League".


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile".
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile".
> 
> ...


Dichiarazioni da palle fumanti di Gerry.
Ha detto la parola proibita: vincere.
Se è come credo, non ce ne sarà per nessuno.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".
> 
> *In aggiornamento LIVE *


con la tua politica da braccino corto puoi vincere solo quando le altre(juventus) steccano, cosa che capita una volta ogni 15anni. in champions puoi vincere una volta ogni 30anni tipo porto, inter e borussia.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni
> 
> ...


.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".
> 
> *In aggiornamento LIVE *


tutti vogliamo vincere...a nessuno piace perdere

quando finisce il mercato? il 31 agosto? ecco li daremo i primi giudizi

a TUTTI (proprietà e società)


----------



## Milo (1 Giugno 2022)

Quanto sarebbe bello scippare Pogba ai ladri?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Che dire, saranno anche dichiarazioni di circostanza ma io sono un sentimentale e queste cose mi piacciono. Le prime parole sono state ok, stiamo a vedere i fatti.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> ...



Bene ma a parole sono tutti bravi. Adesso aspettiamo i fatti.

Daje!


----------



## Tobi (1 Giugno 2022)

Attendo qualche dichiarazione di Maldini


----------



## DavMilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Come da manuale è presente la parola *sostenibile*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

è un intervista in diretta su qualche canale?


----------



## ignaxio (1 Giugno 2022)

Nulla si può dire a queste dichiarazioni.. se non altro hanno "studiato" cosa ci piace sentire.


----------



## Didaco (1 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che dire, saranno anche dichiarazioni di circostanza ma io sono un sentimentale e queste cose mi piacciono. Le prime parole sono state ok, stiamo a vedere i fatti.


Vedremo ragazzi, si vedranno sul mercato le reali intenzioni.


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Ci sono 3-4 giornalisti presenti che dicono che a margine ha confermato i rinnovi di Maldini e Massara. 

Daje, adesso posso godere in pace. 

Ora per favore cominciamo a prenotare un po' di visite mediche.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Giugno 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Come da manuale è presente la parola *sostenibile*


ad ognuno ha detto quello che si voleva sentir dire, come è giusto che sia. Ai tifosi che vuole vincere,a Elliot che sono stati bravi, e una bella botta di sostenibiltà per il politically correct e per gli investitori.


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Mi piace che non abbia parlato di sostenibilità ma di vittorie, che sta imparando l'Italiano, mi aspettavo un discorso diverso è più incentrato sull'economia. Mi pare passionale. Ora i fatti. Critiche preventive zero da parte mia.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ha parlato anche dei festeggiamenti dello scudetto. Domenica scorsa era in piazza Duomo e in quella piazza c'ero anche io. Non mi stupisco che non abbia mai visto celebrazioni simili.



spero che abbia pensato la cosa giusta: cioè che "a questi meglio non farli inca..are"


----------



## darden (1 Giugno 2022)

Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> ...


Questo é proprio il prototipo del presidente Americano.

Difficile non ammirarlo per come sono fatto, possibile riesca a raggiungere traguardi importanti, ma non fatevi fuorviare da queste dichiarazioni di facciata. Se Cardinale si presentasse con la sola parola sostenibilità sarebbe già stato spedito indietro a calci nel sedere, quindi prima di tirare fuori la sostenibilità (e siamo a 2 su 2) deve caricare il tifoso con concetti anche un po' populisti in versione Ibra 2010 (in quel Milan-Lecce). Premesso che sposo in pieno questo progetto, é l'unica strada per avere un Milan indipendente e stabilmente nelle top d'Europa, ma mi fa morire dal ridere Gerry. Mi sa che un pochino deve ancora capire come funziona in Europa, in particolare in Italia.


----------



## El picinin (1 Giugno 2022)

Il sostenibile ci sarà sempre,non si chiama Cardinale Al Kelaifi.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Sono già finite quindi? Tutto qui?


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".



Sto Furlani (tipo inquietante a guardarlo) sempre in mezzo alle palle


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Giugno 2022)

Spero non sia un nuovo Commisso.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


per adesso, abituati a Scaloni bel passo avanti con le parole.
Sotto coi fatti.


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato


L'ha pubblicata direttamente il Milan sul suo profilo Twitter. Direi che il rinnovo è fatto.

Daje!


----------



## El picinin (1 Giugno 2022)

Comunque dichiarazioni buone,diciamo che mal che vada abbiamo il cubo parato da Elliott.


----------



## Didaco (1 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2433



E' sbocciato l'amore!


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Giugno 2022)

Spero non sia un nuovo Commisso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2433


Avendo avuto la fortuna di interloquire con Maldini un paio di volte beccandolo per strada, questa foto sottolinea un particolare che solo chi lo ha visto dal vivo avrà notato: è ENORME, dalla TV non rende


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> E' sbocciato l'amore!


in questa foto vediamo Maldini felice dopo essere stato esonerato con 10M di buonuscita ....


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Vietato farsi prendere dall'entusiasmo perchè di chiaccheroni ne abbiam visti passare parecchi, pure bravi alcuni ad ingannare tutti quanti... però io da uno che parla in questo modo dopo essersi mimetizzato in mezzo a 200 mila persone per vivere da dentro i festeggiamenti per lo scudo mi aspetto tanto, sicuramente aver respirato la piazza e la passione può essere uno stimolo ulteriore.

Tuttavia come dicono i più saggi del forum aspettiamo la fine del mercato per trarre conclusioni, il rischio di rimanerci male è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni.A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


A sensazione mi piace. Certo poi le sensazioni devono lasciare spazio ai fatti, ma devo dire che a parole e nei modi si è presentato benissimo. Lo vedo come ambizioso, attivissimo, fresco, propositivo e intelligente. Dai forza!


----------



## Wetter (1 Giugno 2022)

Le prime dichiarazioni ricalcano ciò che ciascuno di noi aveva in mente. Ora vediamo se inizieranno a seguire i fatti...


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2433


Hanno avuto pietà dei nostri fegati.. direi che almeno sulla permanenza di Maldini possiamo tirare un sospiro di sollievo.


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2022)

Mi basta il sorriso di Paolo come garanzia


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (1 Giugno 2022)

l’approccio mi piace speriamo seguano fatti, ma se il buondì si vede dal mattino…


----------



## Didaco (1 Giugno 2022)

Bellissime le foto della visita alla sala trofei


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su twitter gira questa, direi che mi sembrano visi distesi. Sul tema Maldini dovremmo essere tranquilli, vediamo ora che combiniamo sul mercato
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2433


sguardi innamorati, a momenti sembra stia per partire una mega limonata


----------



## sunburn (1 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Tuttavia come dicono i più saggi del forum aspettiamo la fine del mercato per trarre conclusioni, il rischio di rimanerci male è sempre dietro l'angolo.


Ormai è da una decina d’anni che non mi aspetto nulla dal mercato, quindi da questo punto di vista non mi cambia nulla.
Mantengo le mie perplessità su quella che sembra essere la filosofia gestionale del nuovo proprietario, ma ovviamente mi auguro di cuore di essere smentito.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Occhio Jerry a dire queste cose, potrebbero scoppiare milioni di fegati...

L'importante è che facciate le cose con convinzione e coerenza, meglio se in silenzio. I proclami stile Commisso lasciamoli ai pagliacci.


----------



## andre85 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


ha fatto piu dichiarazioni lui in un giorno che Eliot in 4 anni. E lo dico in maniera molto molto positiva


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo é proprio il prototipo del presidente Americano.
> 
> Difficile non ammirarlo per come sono fatto, possibile riesca a raggiungere traguardi importanti, ma non fatevi fuorviare da queste dichiarazioni di facciata. Se Cardinale si presentasse con la parola sostenibilità sarebbe già stato spedito indietro a calci nel sedere, quindi prima di tirare fuori la sostenibilità (e siamo a 2 su 2) deve caricare il tifoso con concetti anche un po' populisti in versione Ibra 2010 (in quel Milan-Lecce). Premesso che sposo in pieno questo progetto, é l'unica strada per avere un Milan indipendente e stabilmente nelle top d'Europa, ma mi fa morire dal ridere Gerry. Mi sa che un pochino deve ancora capire come funziona in Europa, in particolare in Italia.


Io ho bisogno di vedere in concreto cosa farà da qui in avanti. Il discorso di investire sui giovani mi trova concorde, ma bisogna capire di quali giovani stiamo parlando. Se parliamo di gente come Lazetic è una cosa, De Ketelaere è un'altra. 
Occorre una campagna acquisti aggressiva, speriamo di divertirci un po' anche con qualche acquisto giovane di spicco questa estate, anche se a parlare poi alla fine sarà il campo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".



Le parole non incantano più nessuno. Ci vogliono i fatti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Anche noi vogliamo vincere Gerry, non sai quanto. Pensa che il nostro motto non è "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" e sai perchè? Perchè deve essere sottointeso, non vale nemmeno la pena dirlo. Dieci anni di Giannino ci hanno moncato e distrutto psicologicamente, ma siamo sempre qui, a portare in alto la gloriosa storia dell' AC MILAN.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio Jerry a dire queste cose, potrebbero scoppiare milioni di fegati...
> 
> L'importante è che facciate le cose con convinzione e coerenza, meglio se in silenzio. I proclami stile Commisso lasciamoli ai pagliacci.


Obiettivamente era obbligato ahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le parole non incantano più nessuno. Ci vogliono i fatti.


Io sono ottimista ma non per queste dichiarazioni.
Ricordo commenti entusiasti durante la presentazione di Fassone e Mirabelli, con tanto di striscioni dei tifosi che elogiavano quei due incapaci.
Ora alle parole devono seguire i fatti, non mi faccio incantare, ma come detto sono ottimista.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

La cosa che mi tranquillizza un minimo è che è vero sono un fondo ma questo Cardinale ci sta mettendo la faccia. Non si sta nascondendo dietro un “management” del fondo, qua a fare da parafulmine non ne vedo. Se si presentasse con intenzioni poco buone la faccia rimane la sua. 
poi magari non spenderà milioni, ma che venga con buone intenzioni ne sono convinto. Altrimenti non si metterebbe così in primo piano, se ne sarebbe occupato come i Singer con un suo uomo di fiducia a far da parafulmine nel caso qualcosa non vada per il verso giusto. I singer son spuntati a Milano quando abbiamo vinto, prima il Milan ere gestito “dal fondo elliot” tramite la figura di Gazidis, mai intervistati e mai visto a milanello fisicamente i Singer.

Questo indizio mi fa ben sperare, così come l’entusiasmo di Maldini che si percepisce anche dalle foto, poi parleranno i fatti e da qui al 31 agosto alla fine mancano solo 3 mesi che diranno tanto se non tutto.

Ma sono meno pessimista di ieri, oggi. Speriamo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

dovete tutti stare calmi, aspettiamo i fatti e godetevi l estate


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio Jerry a dire queste cose, potrebbero scoppiare milioni di fegati...
> 
> L'importante è che facciate le cose con convinzione e coerenza, meglio se in silenzio. I proclami stile Commisso lasciamoli ai pagliacci.


Fegati nerazzurri stanno già scoppiando... e la cosa è molto bella.
Poi magari Cardinale sarà un bluff, però già così mi sta dando soddisfazioni


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dovete tutti stare calmi, aspettiamo i fatti e godetevi l estate


Sei sadico sai @Super_Lollo , lanci il sasso e levi la mano, ti piace vedere il forum arrovellarsi in deliri e ipotesi di ogni genere eh?  Dicci quello che sai invece di farci venire l'acquolina in bocca..


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Giugno 2022)

Ora mi auguro,vi auguro,lo auguro ad ogni milanista,che Maldini e Massara sappiano spendere bene ciò che verrà messo a disposizione,e non parlo di polpette sìa chiaro,ma parlo di lasciar stare spese più o meno folli per feticci e robe varie(ogni riferimento a 35 mln per Berardi è puramente voluto.)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Fegati nerazzurri stanno già scoppiando... e la cosa è molto bella.
> Poi magari Cardinale sarà un bluff, però già così mi sta dando soddisfazioni


Davvero? Io pensavo ci prendessero per il culo perchè non sono arrivati gli arabi


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Sulle dichiarazioni: perfette ma poi, ovviamente, dovranno seguire i fatti. 
Due cose mi sono piaciute:
1. l'uso esplicito della parola "vincere" che è sempre mancata nella gestione precedente. 
2. la frase "A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi": sembra voler intendere, implicitamente, che noi avremo i soldi ma anche altri li avranno. Quindi a fare la differenza sarà, al solito, la competenza. Cose sempre dette e ridette qui.

Più in generale, va apprezzata una cosa: questo Signore non ha proferito parola durante la trattativa. Poi, a carte firmate, in meno di 48 h, ha incontrato tutti i livelli aziendali, le istituzioni, la controparte cittadina e perfino il sindaco di una possibile location dello stadio. Poi breve ma significativa conferenza e via, al lavoro. In due parole: serietà e concretezza.


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Davvero? Io pensavo ci prendessero per il culo perchè non sono arrivati gli arabi


Si si ma infatti ci prendono in giro....ma si vede che è la classica reazione di chi dentro sta scoppiando, che vede un ambiente rossonero entusiasta e il loro piuttosto depresso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si si ma infatti ci prendono in giro....ma si vede che è la classica reazione di chi dentro sta scoppiando, che vede un ambiente rossonero entusiasta e il loro piuttosto depresso


Vabbè per quello ci vuole poco, l'ambiente Inter fa vomitare...


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sei sadico sai @Super_Lollo , lanci il sasso e levi la mano, ti piace vedere il forum arrovellarsi in deliri e ipotesi di ogni genere eh?  Dicci quello che sai invece di farci venire l'acquolina in bocca..



Sa quello che sappiamo tutti. La squadra sarà rinforzata con sostenibilità e per lui già wuesto va più che benone


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Giugno 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Come da manuale è presente la parola *sostenibile*


se il governo italiano parlasse di sostenibilità quanto ne parlano i dirigenti del Milan avremmo risolto tutti i problemi


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se il governo italiano parlasse di sostenibilità quanto ne parlano i dirigenti del Milan avremmo risolto tutti i problemi


ne parlano e ne abusano purtroppo (vedi il pdc), quello che contano sono i fatti non gli slogan


----------



## GP7 (1 Giugno 2022)

A me la cosa che più esalta (sempre che non si tratti di fotomontaggio) è la sua presenza in piazza Duomo per i festeggiamenti dello scudetto.
Le parole perfette alla prima conferenza stampa te le prepara lo staff ma quel gesto, se vero, è per me di un significato pazzesco.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho bisogno di vedere in concreto cosa farà da qui in avanti. Il discorso di investire sui giovani mi trova concorde, ma bisogna capire di quali giovani stiamo parlando. Se parliamo di gente come Lazetic è una cosa, De Ketelaere è un'altra.
> Occorre una campagna acquisti aggressiva, speriamo di divertirci un po' anche con qualche acquisto giovane di spicco questa estate, anche se a parlare poi alla fine sarà il campo.


Aggressiva? Se é quella che si legge sui giornali io la definisco super agressiva!! Non ho proprio dubbi che il piano sia quello di far diventare il Milan una super potenza, dobbiamo scolpirci in testa che questo é un piano quinquennale che passa per lo stadio e soprattutto per i risultati sportivi. In questo senso é imperativo restare nelle prime quattro squadre in Italia (e questo passa per investimenti, non si scappa) e da un player trading fatto in maniera intelligente.

Sono eccitato, perché le conoscenze ci sono (ed é cio' che più conta), sono andato a rivedermi le operazioni RedBird in ambito sportivo. Alcune sono state magistrali e vincenti (certo il contesto cambia, il nostro é un caso complicato viste le competitor ed il livello da cui partiamo). 

Per inciso, i colpi alla Lazetic (che tra l'altro mi sembra essere stato bocciato troppo in fretta) io gli farei a prescindere  , ben vengano i Lazetic, che a volte diventano Lukaku. Va comunque ridimensionata l'importanza di tali colpi, al più devono essere piacevoli sorprese.


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".



Non so ragazzi, voi che ne pensate? Io non riesco a farmi una mezza idea...


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni da palle fumanti di Gerry.
> Ha detto la parola proibita: vincere.
> Se è come credo, non ce ne sarà per nessuno.


Ma se credevi non sarebbe nemmeno andato in porto l' affare


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se credevi non sarebbe nemmeno andato in porto l' affare


Ma infatti non pensavo, sono rimasto sorpreso.
Però commento delle dichiarazioni, e in base a queste dichiarazioni mi faccio un'idea.


----------



## Boomer (1 Giugno 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Non so ragazzi, voi che ne pensate? Io non riesco a farmi una mezza idea...


L'idea è che continueranno sulla linea di Elliott, probabilmente con meno restrizioni. 
Non aspettatevi colpi da 50 - 60 - 70 - 80 M. 

Il fatto che l'incontro tra Paolo e Cardinale sia stato positivo è molto importante.


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

molto bene belle parole. Ora ****** denari. ecco la lista della spesa.


----------



## Route66 (1 Giugno 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Non so ragazzi, voi che ne pensate? Io non riesco a farmi una mezza idea...


Ti dirò che sono ancora ubriaco dallo scudetto appena vinto dopo undici anni di dolori e sofferenze che mi scivola tutto addosso come se avessi la muta da sub.... 
Sento che qualcosa è cambiato dentro il Milan, lo percepisco dall'inizio della stagione ma è qualcosa difficile da spiegare!
Penso e spero che le cose siano state fatte nel migliore dei modi e che il nuovo boss dia continuità e solidità alla società tutta per poter crescere ancora fino ai livelli che tutti ci auguriamo.
Le pagliacciate lasciamole a quelli del PSG e ai loro cugini di turbante.
Molti fatti, poche parole e avanti a tutta che abbiamo giusto due o tre sassolini dalla scarpe da togliere!!


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".




Come già detto, in questi anni ne abbiamo sentite di tutti i colori. Ok le dichiarazioni positive, ma vogliamo i fatti.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho bisogno di vedere in concreto cosa farà da qui in avanti. Il discorso di investire sui giovani mi trova concorde, ma bisogna capire di quali giovani stiamo parlando. *Se parliamo di gente come Lazetic è una cosa, De Ketelaere è un'altra.*
> Occorre una campagna acquisti aggressiva, speriamo di divertirci un po' anche con qualche acquisto giovane di spicco questa estate, anche se a parlare poi alla fine sarà il campo.


Infatti un buon esempio di cosa significhi "crescita sostenibile" è la questioni dei due talenti del Bruges: Noa Lang e De Katelaere. Secondo me investire in questa tipologia di giocatori è fare un "mercato ambizioso", come è stato fatto nel 2019 o con gli acquisti di Tonali e Tomori e come invece non si è fatto dal 2021 in poi arrivando ad oscenità tipo il ritorno di Bakayoko, Messias arrivato l'ultimo giorno di mercato con fisico da pensionato e Ballo Toure.

Ho già sentito qualche giornalista vicino agli ambienti rossoneri sostenere che "Noa Lang potrebbe essere in vantaggio perchè costa 25 milioni mentre De Katelaere può venir via solo per 35/40". Ecco, questo invece sarebbe l'approccio che io definisco talebano, non sostenibile. Perchè, correggimi se sbaglio, da quello che so Noa Lang può giocare ovunque ma a destra è un pò fuori ruolo mentre De Katalaere, che pure ha fatto la punta nell'ultima stagione, potrebbe starci molto bene largo a destra nel ruolo che più ci serve (oltre ad essere probabilmente anche più talentuoso e meno "testa calda"). Ecco se il discrimine diventa il risparmio di 10 milioni che ci fa sacrificare un importante aspetto tattico allora non va bene. Spero che RedBird segua di più l'area tecnica su questi punti (se serve un difensore a gennaio, si prende pur nel rispetto dei vincoli economici) e lasci più spazio di manovra. Discorso diverso chiedere 5 nomi importanti ed un ingente passivo di bilancio. Lì capisco il rifiuto mentre nell'altro caso decisamente meno.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Infatti un buon esempio di cosa significhi "crescita sostenibile" è la questioni dei due talenti del Bruges: Noa Lang e De Katelaere. Secondo me investire in questa tipologia di giocatori è fare un "mercato ambizioso", come è stato fatto nel 2019 o con gli acquisti di Tonali e Tomori e come invece non si è fatto dal 2021 in poi arrivando ad oscenità tipo il ritorno di Bakayoko, Messias arrivato l'ultimo giorno di mercato con fisico da pensionato e Ballo Toure.
> 
> Ho già sentito qualche giornalista vicino agli ambienti rossoneri sostenere che "*Noa Lang potrebbe essere in vantaggio perchè costa 25 milioni mentre De Katelaere può venir via solo per 35/40*". Ecco, questo invece sarebbe l'approccio che io definisco talebano, non sostenibile. Perchè, correggimi se sbaglio, da quello che so Noa Lang può giocare ovunque ma a destra è un pò fuori ruolo mentre De Katalaere, che pure ha fatto la punta nell'ultima stagione, potrebbe starci molto bene largo a destra nel ruolo che più ci serve (oltre ad essere probabilmente anche più talentuoso e meno "testa calda"). Ecco se il discrimine diventa il risparmio di 10 milioni che ci fa sacrificare un importante aspetto tattico allora non va bene. Spero che RedBird segua di più l'area tecnica su questi punti (se serve un difensore a gennaio, si prende pur nel rispetto dei vincoli economici) e lasci più spazio di manovra. Discorso diverso chiedere 5 nomi importanti ed un ingente passivo di bilancio. Lì capisco il rifiuto mentre nell'altro caso decisamente meno.


No no, per me questo approccio non ha alcun senso. Senza entrare nei tecnicismi ed usando i nomi da te fatti voglio portre avanti la discussione, o almeno voglio introdurre l'approccio che spero il Milan si prefissi di usare.

Allora, Tra Lang e De Katelaere ci sono 10/15M di differenza, il primo mi fa 3 cose che mi servono, il secondo me ne fa 5. Cosa faccio? Io da osservatore esterno, mi aspetto che abbiano una lista di 3-4 nomi alternativi al giocatore che di cose utili ne fa 5, che pero' costi 30 invece di 35/40 o al massimo 25 se quello é il limite di budget (ecco perché non ho mai creduto ad affari che saltano per 2-3M). Il limite di budget ci sarà ed é anche giusto in parte, resta il fatto che una società seria si presenta con 4 nomi che rientrano in quel budget senza dover fare i ragionamente che il giornalista deve fare.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le prime dichiarazioni di Cardinale da presidente del Milan:
> 
> *Cardinale*:"Non mi piace perdere. Io voglio vincere. Fatto lavoro eccezionale, ora dobbiamo continuare, con umiltà e lavoro di gruppo. Odio perdere, mi sento un vincitore e voglio competere per vincere, con responsabilità. mi scuso se non so parlare italiano, imparerò. Mi congratulo con Elliott per quanto raggiunto. Investo da 25 anni nello sport, ma quello che avete fatto è incredibile Ho partecipato ai festeggiamenti dello scudetto da tifoso. Esperienza incredibile, nulla mi aveva dato questa eccitazione, in America il rapporto con i tifosi è diverso. Spero di rivivere queste emozioni. A questi livelli, tutti hanno i soldi, ma non tutti vincono. La differenza la fanno organizzarne, visione, un progetto a lungo raggio, sostenibile. Sapendo che i tifosi vogliono vincere, come tutti noi. Ho già iniziato le prime lezioni di Italiano e quello che ho già imparato è Forza Milan".
> 
> *Furlani*:"Credo che abbiamo mantenuto le promesse. Come dice un grande filosofo: 'Oggi Milano non è Milan, oggi Italia è Milan'. I sentimenti che descrivono questa esperienza sono la gioia per aver riportato lo scudetto al Milan, l'orgoglio per aver rilanciato il club di cui sono da sempre tifoso, e la gratitudine per tutti quelli che lavorano nel Milan e per tutta la comunità rossonera. Come Elliott, siamo arrivati fino a qua, ora è il momento di passare il testimone. Sono convinto che stiamo passando il testimone alla proprietà migliore che il Milan possa avere".


Come ho scritto in altro topic, se ho inquadrato bene la porcata di operazione (maledetto nano per sempre), mi aspetto un bel mercato corposo, forse non quest'estate per via del closing (ma non sono così sicuro), ma da gennaio in poi sì.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Infatti un buon esempio di cosa significhi "crescita sostenibile" è la questioni dei due talenti del Bruges: Noa Lang e De Katelaere. Secondo me investire in questa tipologia di giocatori è fare un "mercato ambizioso", come è stato fatto nel 2019 o con gli acquisti di Tonali e Tomori e come invece non si è fatto dal 2021 in poi arrivando ad oscenità tipo il ritorno di Bakayoko, Messias arrivato l'ultimo giorno di mercato con fisico da pensionato e Ballo Toure.
> 
> Ho già sentito qualche giornalista vicino agli ambienti rossoneri sostenere che "Noa Lang potrebbe essere in vantaggio perchè costa 25 milioni mentre De Katelaere può venir via solo per 35/40". Ecco, questo invece sarebbe l'approccio che io definisco talebano, non sostenibile. Perchè, correggimi se sbaglio, da quello che so Noa Lang può giocare ovunque ma a destra è un pò fuori ruolo mentre De Katalaere, che pure ha fatto la punta nell'ultima stagione, potrebbe starci molto bene largo a destra nel ruolo che più ci serve (oltre ad essere probabilmente anche più talentuoso e meno "testa calda"). Ecco se il discrimine diventa il risparmio di 10 milioni che ci fa sacrificare un importante aspetto tattico allora non va bene. Spero che RedBird segua di più l'area tecnica su questi punti (se serve un difensore a gennaio, si prende pur nel rispetto dei vincoli economici) e lasci più spazio di manovra. Discorso diverso chiedere 5 nomi importanti ed un ingente passivo di bilancio. Lì capisco il rifiuto mentre nell'altro caso decisamente meno.


Tra Noa Lang e De Ketelaere scelgo assolutamente il secondo. Lang più seconda punta o ala sinistra, quindi è più un sostituto di Rebic o Diaz al limite. Dovesse saltare uno tra quei due, allora ha senso prendere Lang. Però è una testa calda, uno che francamente potrebbe rivelarsi un grosso interrogativo da quel punto di vista. De Ketelaere come modi di fare ricorda Kakà, Maldini si dice ne sia rimasto stregato letteralmente. Sul ruolo: De Ketelaere diciamo che parte dal centro e poi si può allargare, è un playmaker offensivo con una visione di gioco ottima, ha l'assist nelle corde e un dribbling secco, senza tanti orpelli, ma efficace. Non è un esterno, però diciamo che si allarga a volte per andarsi a prendere la palla. Da esterno puro non lo vedo, però è un giocatore sul quale io scommetterei a occhi chiusi e anche Paolo lo farebbe. La controindicazione del prezzo va superata, se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità non puoi spendere 25 mln per uno che non ti serve in questo momento. Io mi auguro che qualora si faccia una scelta tra Lang e De Ketelaere si vada sul giocatore più utile al nostro gioco che è il secondo e non si facciano ripieghi assurdi per questioni di budget.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Giugno 2022)

"Odio perdere" parole che devono avere dentro tutti i nostri giocatori. I gruppi vincono i trofei i giocatori le partite. Tutti devono andare nella stessa direzione, quindi giocatori che creano problemi dal interno no assolutamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No no, per me questo approccio non ha alcun senso. Senza entrare nei tecnicismi ed usando i nomi da te fatti voglio portre avanti la discussione, o almeno voglio introdurre l'approccio che spero il Milan si prefissi di usare.
> 
> Allora, Tra Lang e De Katelaere ci sono 10/15M di differenza, il primo mi fa 3 cose che mi servono, il secondo me ne fa 5. Cosa faccio? Io da osservatore esterno, mi aspetto che abbiano una lista di 3-4 nomi alternativi al giocatore che di cose utili ne fa 5, che pero' costi 30 invece di 35/40 o al massimo 25 se quello é il limite di budget (ecco perché non ho mai creduto ad affari che saltano per 2-3M). Il limite di budget ci sarà ed é anche giusto in parte, resta il fatto che una società seria si presenta con 4 nomi che rientrano in quel budget senza dover fare i ragionamente che il giornalista deve fare.


Sì ma non è detto che tale lista esista... non è detto che tu riesca a trovare altri De ketelaere, con quel talento. Alla fine a te serve un prospetto di campione anche con una certa esperienza internazionale, da lì non te ne esci. Per esempio un altro De Ketelaere è Arsen Zakharyan, però gioca in Russia, più piccolo di De Ketelaere (2 anni in meno), meno esperienza. Lo paghi meno, ma rischi più alti. Per me il belga è il profilo che dobbiamo prendere come giovane top, facessero sto sforzo e lo prendessero.


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dovete tutti stare calmi, aspettiamo i fatti e godetevi l estate


Figurati.

Da domani tutti qua di nuovo smadonnare perché non hanno ancora annunciato nessun nuovo acquisto. Io in primis.


----------

